# NAME THAT BAIT CONTEST - RULES



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

*THE RULES*

1. Contest Starts NOW (2/4/08 ) and ends Monday 2/11/08 at 10 p.m. EST

2. The name is for the bait - not the color scheme!

3. You can submit as many names as you want - so long as you follow rule number 2.

4. You must have at least 4 post per month to participate.

5. DamnPeoples has final say on the winning name. but feel free to promote your ideas!

WINNER WILL RECEIVE THE NEW CRANK BAIT AS A PRIZE 
Contact PC Baits for paint schemes 


________________________________________________________


PC Baits has a brand new not yet for sale CrankBait and needs a name


Note the TINBOATS.NET on the back!

*Specification:
9.1g
.320 oz.
2 3/4" long
1/2" thick
tight wiggle

Dives to about 3-4 feet
*


----------



## SMDave (Feb 2, 2008)

I need some pics! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

Pics are up

Remember - no posting your names yet!

Contest will not start until Monday 2-4-08 and i will post the rules at that time


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 2, 2008)

Does it have rattles?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

The name is for the bait - not the color pattern. 

Now start thinking!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 2, 2008)

WooHoo!

Oh wait, I knew about this....too much clearcoat 

No rattles, that's rare in a balsa bait....but I've got THAT up my sleeve as well


----------



## redbug (Feb 2, 2008)

I've got this in the bag there can only be one name for this bat and I got it

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2008)

redbug said:


> I've got this in the bag there can only be one name for this bat and I got it
> 
> Wayne



no way buddy! I've got this one.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2008)

So where are the rules? It's like four and a half hours into Monday. Of course I can't think of a name so it really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> So where are the rules? It's like four and a half hours into Monday. Of course I can't think of a name so it really doesn't matter that much.



Rules are up! Damn, you are tough on me. 

That is it, flounderhead59 call me whenever you are on the site so I can get up and make sure that there is nothing that you need!


----------



## redbug (Feb 4, 2008)

CAROLINA KICKER thay bait is gonna kick A$$ and also has i tight wiggle so it will kick off any structure and not get snagged 
Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Feb 4, 2008)

"The Balsa Blunt"(because of the cool head shape)
"Carolina Humpback"
"PC Flatsider"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

All good names so far - keep them coming


----------



## Nickk (Feb 4, 2008)

"Wake and Bake"

oh wait, maybe you can reserve that for a waking lure! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2008)

PC MOAB

"I caught this 14 pounder on a PC MOAB!"


Mother of all Baits


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 4, 2008)

Humpin Flattie

Flat Humper


----------



## slim357 (Feb 4, 2008)

fart knocker, bass buster, balsa buster, assasinator, Frank, The little jimmy, the streling poeples project, wood-pecker, uh im out for now


----------



## SMDave (Feb 4, 2008)

Tinboats Tracker, Tinboats Teeny (or tiny), Tinboats teeny (or tiny) tracker, balsa boogie(boogy?), balsa bass magnet, balsa bean, Baby wobbler, shad magic, shallow shad, fingerling, bass magic, and finally, the Shimmy Shad (my favorite)


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 4, 2008)

Flatside stump humber

flatside stump buster


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Flatside stump humber



Are you drinking?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2008)

Heres my entry 'PC Balsa Wobbler' end of contest......... send the prize too oldsmar florida lmao


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 4, 2008)

NO Bigmouth Dave, I'm not drinking....I was just thinking of buster while I was typing humper...... :roll:

So yeah, I meant Flatside stump humper


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> NO Bigmouth Dave, I'm not drinking....I was just thinking of buster while I was typing humper...... :roll:
> 
> So yeah, I meant Flatside stump humper


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm not good at this but how about "_*PC Special*_" , or _*PC Shallow Special*_.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 4, 2008)

I am going to go with PC SS Diver or PC Super Shallow Diver.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2008)

Come on guys - no one wants a free custom bait for submitting a name? I will have to take this contest international!


----------



## gvguwec (Feb 5, 2008)

The PC Skinny Shad, PC's Balsa Bass Magnet, PC Balsa Bass Kicker


----------



## little anth (Feb 5, 2008)

quazimotto crank the peoples crank or peoples crankbait


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2008)

Try something with a theme behind it


Something that will stand for a whole line of crank baits.

Like Rapala has all sorts of "raps" Shap Rap, Fat Rap etc.

I suggest incorporating the word "Peoples" or an abbreviation thereof in the name.

Keep those names coming


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

gigglyrononimicon, fat lips, spp-(dive depth here), peoples balsa boy, people pleaser, peoples fat shinner, peoples outlaster, pbc (peoples balsa crank), uh ill try again tomarrow


----------



## shamoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Peoples Choice Crankbaits, Tinboat Series (TB4) 
Big Jim -----------------cough-fin
The Greek--------------Hoss
Mass. Murderer--------4-below
Sterling-----------------4 get-it
N.C. Slammer----------Bully
Younger-----------------fish-cake
N.C. Shallow------------fish fry
Dampeople--------------pretty poison
Dam-it-------------------Southern comfort
The Nub-----------------Dixieland
Tiny Terror--------------Carolina Chillin
Morfein------------------Grits
4 foot under------------South-of -the-border
fishanator---------------fish doctor
PurdyThang


----------



## Nickk (Feb 5, 2008)

esquired said:


> Try something with a theme behind it
> 
> 
> Something that will stand for a whole line of crank baits.
> ...



"Peeps Woody"


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Tinboats Tracker, Tinboats Teeny (or tiny), Tinboats teeny (or tiny) tracker, balsa boogie(boogy?), balsa bass magnet, balsa bean, Baby wobbler, shad magic, shallow shad, fingerling, bass magic, and finally, the Shimmy Shad (my favorite)


 your fav is already in use by reaction strike


----------



## SMDave (Feb 5, 2008)

P.E.O.P.L.E.S.

Premium 
End
Of 
People's (or primary)
Lures:
Exquisite 
Selection

:roll: I'll think of some more abbreviations later. Until then, SHAWTEE the P.E.O.P.L.E.S. thing


----------



## SMDave (Feb 5, 2008)

Performance 
End
Over 
Pricey
Lures
Series


----------



## SMDave (Feb 5, 2008)

Primary (premium)
Edition
Official
Plug
Lure
Extreme
Shad!

these all suck I'm dropping the PEOPLES thing.

PC Baits Super Shad 
you can have super minnow, etc

PC Baits Balsa Series Shad! Simple!

PC Baits Shallow Wiggle

PC Baits Vibro-King or Vibro-Shad

PC Baits Premium Edition Shallow Shad

and the final entry until I think of something good: PC Baits Wigglet

running out of ideas!


----------



## shizzy (Feb 5, 2008)

The Peoples Champ 
The Peoples Champion
PC Pig Pounder


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 5, 2008)

Oompa Loompa


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 6, 2008)

PC 3-4 flattie


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 6, 2008)

3-4ft PC detonizer


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2008)

shizzy said:


> The Peoples Champ
> The Peoples Champion
> PC Pig Pounder



Nice!


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

I have an idea....Not just for this bait, but for a new line of baits that you would be painting. Name the Lure after a Greek god. This one could be called Zeus (or any god), and then so on and so on. Others could be Poseiden, Artemis, etc...there are hundreds of all powerful gods and lesser gods (smaller baits). It would be a nice "theme" of baits. 


Godly like!


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Now that I think about it even more you could even go with a line of bass ass greek mythology creatures too!

centaur
medusa
cyclopes


No one has done this yet!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 6, 2008)

PC Balsa Bombers


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 6, 2008)

The PC Baits "Tinboat Tornado"


----------



## redbug (Feb 6, 2008)

Jim said:


> I have an idea....Not just for this bait, but for a new line of baits that you would be painting. Name the Lure after a Greek god. This one could be called Zeus (or any god), and then so on and so on. Others could be Poseiden, Artemis, etc...there are hundreds of all powerful gods and lesser gods (smaller baits). It would be a nice "theme" of baits.
> 
> 
> Godly like!


what about the norse gods?

thor rules


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes Redbug exactly! Thor!

Any gods will work, Greek, Roman etc etc etc

I can see the potential...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

Dang there are some good names being suggested. I may have to give myself a headache and think harder, lol !


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

the balsa boss, peoples mad-crank, peoples here fishy fishy(i just noticed this was writen on your chunks) peoples shad monster(or monsta), balsa blazer, Dr. fishenstein, bass bother-er, the little bait that could, balsa shocker, the peoples dink, spanky, peoples king crank, out again ill try again tomarrow
oh i like PC pig pounder but i think i like PC pig porker more


----------



## little anth (Feb 6, 2008)

pc bad bass or the bassbuster


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2008)

Liking the mythical God name idea - give this particular bait a Greek, 

Roman,Norse etc. god name and you might just win it!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm. How about the *PC Argonaut* (from Jason & the Argonauts)

or...PC Poseidon (Greek) or the Neptune (Roman).....you know the guys that kinda ruled the waterworld :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 7, 2008)

oops!!!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Why dont we wait for the next bait to come along to use the mythical god names? It is a good theme, but you cant just change things in the middle of a contest or can ya? Just asking, dont want to cause any trouble.



Shamoo, You lost me here :-k . Nothing has changed I don't think. Everyone is giving ideas for names and then Sterling picks the one he likes the best.

Let me go back and read the rules.


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2008)

1. Contest Starts NOW (2/4/08 ) and ends Monday 2/11/08 at 10 p.m. EST

2. The name is for the bait - not the color scheme!

3. You can submit as many names as you want - so long as you follow rule number 2.

4. You must have at least 4 post per month to participate.

5. DamnPeoples has final say on the winning name. but feel free to promote your ideas! 


Seems to me everything is inline? If I missed something let me know.


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2008)

I think that Dave is trying to keep the ideas flowing by suggesting some different directions to try, so sterling has the most amount of choices to choose from.. 

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, I thought everything was going to change over to the greek god theme and that was it, I misunderstood, my apologees, when god was giving out brains I thought he said trains and I said give me a slow one


----------



## little anth (Feb 8, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Sorry, I thought everything was going to change over to the greek god theme and that was it, I misunderstood, my apologees, when god was giving out brains I thought he said trains and I said give me a slow one




lmao :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion 

Here are some links for Mr. Shamoo:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 8, 2008)

Crank Master Flash


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 8, 2008)

Daddy Crankee


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 8, 2008)

Crankton


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 8, 2008)

The P.C. Cranky


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2008)

Mr.Esquired This was all on me dude, happens every time I have a brain movement. You can compare my brain to the speed of my new hero ED SLOWSKI.


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 8, 2008)

The P.C. Crankski or Double Crankski. Or how bout just, The Bronski?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 8, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr.Esquired This was all on me dude, happens every time I have a brain movement. You can compare my brain to the speed of my new hero ED SLOWSKI.



I thought that was Bill Slowsky


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2008)

See, Your probably right, Bill Slowsky, not to hijack this thread with my stupidity;
Little Wilbur, Mystic diver, Bass Catcher, Bass'n boogaloo


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 10, 2008)

Man - we got a lot of great names!

Contest ends MONDAY, MONDAY, MONDAY


----------



## SMDave (Feb 11, 2008)

Last entry for me until this contest ends;

The P.C. Baits (Balsa) Stump Knocker 

actually this is really the last one:

The P.C. Baits (Balsa) Shakey Shad


----------



## slim357 (Feb 11, 2008)

hawg hauler, pig puller, balsa bouncer, balsa beast, balsa beater, (kinda got an alliteration thing goin here)


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

PC Baits Pig Tiggler


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 11, 2008)

rock hopper
stump jumper
yo adrian!
yo mamma!
yo eddy!
yo larry!
heres Johnny!
bucket buster
skinny sally
switchback
puddle monster
puddle bunny
fakie
popshoveit
stalefish
wee willy
whoop bass
muff diver
carolina basscrack
lucky strike
zen
torreo
slim shad-ey
bass-et hound
mr sandman
coolie shad
funky monkey
trigger
puppet basster
bass bunny
power shad


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> PC Baits Pig Tiggler



I like this one!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 11, 2008)

fakie popshoveit stalefish? thats skateboarding terminology nice.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 11, 2008)

yep!
step outside the box!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am having a terrible time deciding, and have decided to extend the contest four more days, making it end Friday, February 15th at 10PM. I was going to say three, but that's Valentines day, and while I know all of you love me dearly, I am taken, or will be taken, or...well, nevermind  

Gonna change the rules a bit, first, anyone can enter the contest. If you join, post a good name, and win, then never intend to come back to the site to participate, I'll give the bait bad mojo before I send it out! It's a lot different than th good mojo I give them now. You guys oughta see THAT ritual, at least one of you would be impressed!

Second, it's not really a rule change, more of an explanation. I'm going to release this new bait here, I did it with my Crinkle Cut worm, and got an excellent name for a unique product. A lot of us custom bait guys have molds from existing products, so changing the name is kind of pointless, but an original product such as that was special to me, and I wanted a killer name, which you guys came through for, thanks!

This bait is the same way, I'm looking for something special, something that when you're talking to your buddies, you can say you caught them on a 'xxxxx' and they'll know what you mean right off the bat. I'd also like the name to extend to the other baits in the lineup, so keep that in mind when submitting names. It doesn't HAVE to be that, and if I see the perfect name, that might just make it too. I'm also not ruling out the names that are already submitted. I've had a few of them picked, and settled on, but changed my mind at the last minute as well.

Thanks for your participation, I look forward to see what you guys come up with. I've never been good at names, I made 3 kids, and the wife named those, so now I'm onto cranks, and she could care less, so it falls to you guys


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

"The Esquired"

PC NoName


Nameless bait?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

PC B-2

Sterling's Ball Sa

The Umbernator


----------



## Nickk (Feb 12, 2008)

slim357 said:


> fakie popshoveit stalefish? thats skateboarding terminology nice.



*Shralp!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > fakie popshoveit stalefish? thats skateboarding terminology nice.
> ...



I could do that if I really wanted to.........


----------



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2008)

I could too. Landing might be a problem for me, but I'll bet I could get airborne. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

How about:

*Kraken*: _A generic name for a gigantic sea monster. Sometimes described as a whale, sometimes as a giant squid, sometimes as a giant lobster._
*
Melusine*: _Like a mermaid, but with 2 tails_

*Addanc*: _a lake monster from Welsh mythology_

*cryptid*: _any animal or creature that has been reported to have existed, but has not been proven to_


----------



## redbug (Feb 12, 2008)

why not just use ......


pedro

go watch Varisty blues :wink:


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 13, 2008)

***hypothetical promo***

Lay down a bass kicking at your favorite spot with People's Choice Baits Whoop Bass crankbaits!

Annoy those shallow big mommas with the pesky 'Anklebiter' Whoop Bass shallow crankbait!

Go all the way and score with those mid depth lunkers with the ''Knee Deep' Whoop Bass medium running crankbait!

And for those larrys hiding way deep down, go deep with the 'Roto-Rooter' Whoop Bass deep running crankbait!

stay tuned for more People Choice hardbaits in the Whoop Bass series, like the 'Skinny Dipper' topwaters/wakebaits, the 'Lazy Jerk' ripping, jerking and minnow baits, and the 'Power Trap' lipless crankbaits.

8)


----------



## slim357 (Feb 13, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > slim357 said:
> ...


Did that switch two days ago.
names slimshad, peoples precision crankbait, balsa billy, pc hothead, the Run-A-Muck,


----------



## slim357 (Feb 14, 2008)

ware-n-tare, pc balsa blueprint, peoples primeval crankbait, peoples pristine crankbait. pc mudd slinger, hawgraiser, donkey puncher,


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 14, 2008)

I teach Social Studies, Name your baits after famous Generals, foriegn or home, or other famous historical figures.

U.S.
The PC Sherman
The PC Patton
The PC Sharwzkkopf

Ancient Names
The PC Pericles (not a general but is a famous Greek)
The PC Narmer (United Upper and Lower Egypt, his name means Catfish)
The PC Ramses
The PC Tut
The PC Agamemnon

I would stay away from the PC Stalin and the PC Hitler. Save those in case your baits ever go international.


----------



## shizzy (Feb 14, 2008)

Peoples Choice Premium Baits

Introducing the "Mailman" Series Crankbaits....

In varying conditions......They Deliver!

Warning:

Use with Caution- These lures will go postal on your bass!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 14, 2008)

Way to go Shizzy, Not only a name but a sales pitch as well


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 15, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Flatsider



Thanks 

The Flatsider 4 pictured will be on it's way to you shortly!

Thanks to all who entered, it was a tough decision to make. Look for it on the site soon, I'm excited!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 16, 2008)

Congratz Nickk =D>


----------



## Popeye (Feb 16, 2008)

Good jog Nickk, Way to bring it home for Illinois.


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats Nickk!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2008)

Good job Nickk

And Thanks to everyone who submitted a name, there are some real gems in there!

I will send anyone who submitted a name a small sample of some soft plastic baits - just PM me with your address!


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2008)

esquired said:


> Good job Nickk
> 
> And Thanks to everyone who submitted a name, there are some real gems in there!
> 
> I will send anyone who submitted a name a small sample of some soft plastic baits - just PM me with your address!



Killer Esquired! Thanks for doing that! =D> 


Another example why it pays to play on Tinboats.net!


----------



## redbug (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats nick.. that is a good name for the bait.. 

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 16, 2008)

Illinois in da hooooouuuuuuuuseeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job nickk congrats!!


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats nick!


----------



## little anth (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats nick and thanks esq.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats Nick. I like the name, its simple and to the point, and you know exactly what the bait will be.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 16, 2008)

ALLRIGHT!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been so busy working on the new site, I forgot to add this to the old site!

Here is the Flatsider 4 online!

Thanks again to all who entered


----------



## SMDave (Feb 17, 2008)

You should've put "also chosen by the guys at tinboats.net"


----------



## Nickk (Feb 29, 2008)

Pics of the new stick with "proper" crankbaits!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pics - cannot wait to see those hanging out of the mouth of a monster bass


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

esquired said:


> Nice pics - cannot wait to see those hanging out of the mouth of a monster bass



x2  

Hope they catch you a wall hanger!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2013)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2013)

Please no one respond to this.


Ahab is bored and is resurrecting threads from 2008.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 12, 2013)

5 Years too late, I win I win now wheres my chicken dinner :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2013)

Jim said:


> Please no one respond to this.
> 
> 
> Ahab is bored and is resurrecting threads from 2008.




You responded!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 12, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Please no one respond to this.
> ...



BUMP! :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Jan 12, 2013)

this would never have resurfaced if we acted on the BAN AHAB 2 years ago as planned


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 13, 2013)

PURPLE PASSION!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnfish said:


> PURPLE PASSION!!!





YOU WIN!


----------

